# best place to get good reliable tab....



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

hey, i've got down chords but starting to get bored so im moving on to a song to practice till my fingers bleed. now all i need is some tab. i googled it and plenty comes up but i was curious as to what sites some of you guys use, as im not sure which sites have reliable stuff.
thanks
rock on


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to use a wack of sites but alot of them got shut down. Now I just type "song" "band" "tab/guitar pro" into google. The most common are filled with crap and usually the tabs are terribly done. I suggest moving straight to "guitar pro" tabs or an equivilant guitar program. Free software that tabs out the music and playes it to. 

Can slow down or reapeat difficult sections of songs. The best part is that you can actually listen to the song and find the best tabbed out version as there are usually a number of versions on the same site.

If your sticking with tabs I use:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/
or
http://www.911tabs.com/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hate to keep saying this, but buy books, they're much more reliable. There are lots of tab books like the White Pages with reliable tabs. Of course, if your tastes aren't covered, the internet might be your only hope.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I hate to keep saying this, but buy books, they're much more reliable. There are lots of tab books like the White Pages with reliable tabs. Of course, if your tastes aren't covered, the internet might be your only hope.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Or download scans of the books, lol. 

Start ear training.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

alright thanks i'll try your suggestions and i'll check out our library for books :rockon:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

heck, go to some used book stores, buy some old guitar mags that have the tabs you are looking for. Excellent, cheap source for music.


----------



## FastFret (Jan 13, 2008)

For tabs, try

http://www.tablatures.tk/


For backing tracks

http://www.guitarbt.com/index.php?page=dl_list


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guitar World just recently opened up a website which they say would be the "iTunes of guitar tablatures". I've seen some tabs from GW as well as tabs provided by users on the site after registering (free). Might be something to look into, specially if you are already a subscriber of the magazine.

http://tabs.guitarworld.com/


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I tabbed out Stairway to Heaven for someone a few years ago on my 1000 watts guitar forum...It has all the parts except the solo and the ending...I dont play stairway anymore however its fun to learn and this is pretty accurate as well...of course some people may change a note hear and there depending on how they hear it.

Stairway
http://1000watts.proboards21.com/index.cgi?board=GUITARTABS2&action=display&thread=1094147022

If you like country at all I learned this song for someone a few years back
Toby Keith (How do you like me now)
http://1000watts.proboards21.com/index.cgi?board=GUITARTABS2&action=display&thread=1164999133

Led Zeppelin "Ramble on" tab
http://1000watts.proboards21.com/index.cgi?board=GUITARTABS2&action=display&thread=1110355293


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

My course of action is to usually go to http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/ or http://www.911tabs.com/ , because they usually have several versions, and start with the highest ranked one. Sometimes thats enough, but sometimes there are parts which I just can't understand how they want me to play in order for it to sound like the original song. Or othertimes all the versions seem to be pretty bad. In that case I take a look at all of them and mix and mach what sounds best the way I play it.


----------

